# Free freight car with MTL order?



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

Is this a normal thing with them? Just ordered about $150 worth and got a box car in my order. No mention of it on the invoice or anywhere. Invoice was right, rest of order was correct. Just curious if this was a normal practice with them?

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

The important question is….is it a good/cool box car…..? 😁


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

50' box car, conrail, molded non opening doors, knuckle couplers obviously. I'm not complaining!

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

I got an "Early Black Friday sale" e-mail from them today with a "Get a free car with every $100 you spend" offer. The N scale choices are a holiday decorated tanker or a holiday decorated BN coal gondola. Maybe you got in on a similar Halloween themed deal.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

There is no such thing as free in retail.


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

GNfan said:


> I got an "Early Black Friday sale" e-mail from them today with a "Get a free car with every $100 you spend" offer. The N scale choices are a holiday decorated tanker or a holiday decorated BN coal gondola. Maybe you got in on a similar Halloween themed deal.


Maybe! Although it wasn't a theme car. Might be time for another order!

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------

